# Tackle Grab..



## MiPikeGuy (Oct 20, 2013)

My first month shipped today, kinda excited to see what I get. Hoping for stuff that I wouldn't normally buy. Only bought 3 months with a $10 discount code, I'll post up what I get when it shows up


----------



## Jim (Oct 21, 2013)

Awesome! Looking forward to it.

I will take the plunge if you like it. For those that have no idea what we are talking about, here is the link: https://tacklegrab.com


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Oct 23, 2013)

Got a Helix Buzzbait, 3 packages of soft plastics with 3 in each package, and 2 Freedom Lures jigheads


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Nov 23, 2013)

This month I got:

Reaction Strike Lures 5" Revolution Shad Swimbait (msrp $22)
1 black 1/2 oz EcoPro tungsten flippin jig 
4 pack of Sinister Wacky Worms in Green Pump Red
Fishbelly.com Samurai Twin-Spin spinnerbait #07 in Shad

Pleased so far. Both packages came with a tacklegrab sticker too :LOL2:


----------

